# I am not into yoga



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

A few months back, when AllMessedUp thought she could "simultaneously prevent and prepare for war" and probably on the heels of a really deep exchange with POSOM, she sent me a text (OM's preferred mode of communication) suggesting that we start yoga classes together. I was immediately transported to the sappy innocence of 70s.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Cue some Enya and ohm...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Yoga is a form of foreplay for Tantic Sex.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking at a beautiful mountain landscape after i climbed it or rode my bike to the top > yoga


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

And at the same time reminded of Tim Robbins as the downstairs neighbor in High Fidelity.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

High Fidelity Funniest Scene - YouTube


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Give it a try. It is actually quite challenging. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, Yin. For now, I am stuck in the John Cusack approach.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Rupert Holmes - Escape (The Piña Colada Song '80) - YouTube

Yeah, Baby!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Yoga is a form of foreplay for Tantic Sex.


Tantric yoga is... really good! In fact... ummm... Oh. Best not go there!


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Yoga is indian paganism, the opening of oneness with everything. Oneness with the om/ow, with the instructor, with the universe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> Yoga is indian paganism, the opening of oneness with everything. Oneness with the om/ow, with the instructor, with the universe.


Especially oneness with the instructor.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I think of yoga and the weird poses and it reminds me of pretzels

I then get some pretzels and I get thirsty, beer is always a nice compliment to pretzels

by the time I remember to do the yoga I am too drunk


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I only have one thing to thank yoga for. Yoga pants "guys you know"


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

yup there's always room for a niche on the web

Girls In Yoga Pants


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

badbane said:


> I only have one thing to thank yoga for. Yoga pants "guys you know"


No. We don't. We don't notice that stuff. (Dude, shhhh! You're ruining it.)


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I mean my wife in yoga pants duuuuuhhhh..heh...heh my wife is totally who I'm talking about.... (sorry babe.)


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> yup there's always room for a niche on the web
> 
> Girls In Yoga Pants


Thanks, but took me to a place that activated Symantec.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> No. We don't. We don't notice that stuff. (Dude, shhhh! You're ruining it.)


Quit being Beta. Take a long look.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Not beta, aloof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Niccolo, Adonis. Damnglad to meet you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seesaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I took up yoga the week of D day. Best thing I ever did!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

................
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You strike me as more of a Tai Chi man H.B.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> You strike me as more of a Tai Chi man H.B.


Definitely Yang style!


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

I think it was Richard Pryor who said that you can't get no knut doing no yoga.

(BTW, welcome back Banned It.)


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think Harken should travel to Northern Arizona and take up Navajo sand painting...

Just a thought...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> (BTW, welcome back Banned It.)


:rofl:

Good pun! :smthumbup:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Good pun! :smthumbup:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah....

Yuk it up.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

We love you, Bandit!!  

Glad you're back. I never commented much on your threads, but I've been very moved by them. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Good to have you back, big bro'


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> We love you, Bandit!!
> 
> Glad you're back. I never commented much on your threads, but I've been very moved by them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've tried friending you but you have ignored me to date. Dis makes me sad.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> Good to have you back, big bro'


Good to be back you crazy attorney. How's things going with opposing counsel at home?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I've tried friending you but you have ignored me to date. Dis makes me sad.


Sorry hun. I'm a 100% mobile user. I don't get to see friend requests, let alone send or accept them.

But the next time I'm at Hell's house I'm sure she'll let me sign on. She's awesome like that! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Good to be back you crazy attorney. How's things going with opposing counsel at home?




I don't know. I'm always the last to know. You tell me. 

You've seen we now have our own reality show?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I need to get back to speed with your other thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I promised entertainment. I did not fail.

Edit: Link added http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/50217-initial-foray-6.html#post878998


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

So are you splitting up with her? Give us the cliff note version.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> So are you splitting up with her? Give us the cliff note version.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, buy the book.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Some friend you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Sorry hun. I'm a 100% mobile user. I don't get to see friend requests, let alone send or accept them.
> 
> But the next time I'm at Hell's house I'm sure she'll let me sign on. She's awesome like that!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Being mobile sucks.... I miss me comp!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> yup there's always room for a niche on the web
> 
> Girls In Yoga Pants



:lol:

your turtle always makes me smile!
its cuteness!!!!


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> :lol:
> 
> your turtle always makes me smile!
> its cuteness!!!!


I know, I know, I love the turtle, too! He's always seems so happy!


----------

